# Cabin Fever Shootout



## glennwhickok (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone been paying attention to this tournament? 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazzer (Jun 12, 2007)

Are you referring to the Cabin Fever shoot at Redding?


Fly fishing guide. Archery is a passion. Shooting Elite E35 with VAP's I like to shoot in Northern California club comps in the bowhunter freestyle as a master senior.


----------



## glennwhickok (Nov 6, 2011)

Negative. The one in Sharpville PA

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

